# General > Genealogy >  Macfarlane/Orlow

## angela5

John Ros is looking to trace his family. Moira Macfarlene from Dundee who has 3 brothers, John, Jimmy & Alec who have or had a window cleaning business in Dundee. She emigrated to Canada and married Walter Orlow. They have a known son Mark Orlow and a Daughter Karen Lee

----------


## mark005

Hi...Mark here! he can connect with me at the email of my full name no spaces or dots at gmail dot com. thanks!!

----------


## mark005

or someone send me his phone number to that email and i will call him

----------


## mark005

i can also be found on FB as Orlow Family

----------


## mark005

Anybody know how to get ahold of Angela or John Ros?




> John Ros is looking to trace his family. Moira Macfarlene from Dundee who has 3 brothers, John, Jimmy & Alec who have or had a window cleaning business in Dundee. She emigrated to Canada and married Walter Orlow. They have a known son Mark Orlow and a Daughter Karen Lee

----------

